# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Tennessee Keepers?

## Quiet Tempest

First to post. 

I'm just outside of Knoxville, TN.  Anyone else here a Tennessean?

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-07-2013)

----------


## Punkymom

I used to be in Maryville!  Just moved last month, though  :Sad:

----------


## chris4554

I'm in Columbia. Bout an hour south of Nashville.

----------


## Quiet Tempest

Where did you move to, Punkymom?

Glad to meet you, chris.   :Smile:

----------


## Punkymom

Georgia

----------


## moravaguy

gallatin tn here :Good Job:

----------


## MissDixie

I have a friend that just moved to TN (Sieverville sp??...just outside of Pigeon Forge).  Do you guys know anyone local that breeds/sells mice?  Any help is much appreciated!

Thanks! :Smile:

----------


## BAMReptiles

im in clarksville

----------


## onna_shinigami

About an hour north of Memphis here. ^.^

----------


## John Marker

> I'm in Columbia. Bout an hour south of Nashville.


I am in Columbia as well.  Moved here about two months ago.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Just across the border below Asheville NC

----------


## SnakeGirl3

Well, QuietTempest knows me already, but for the sake of those who don't, I'm in Maryville, just south of Knoxville.

----------


## adurbin

Im in Johnson City. Go Bucs!!

----------


## Royal Morphz

Im from Nashville miss it bunches but probably never make it back there.

----------


## thedeathhippie

Banner Elk NC but 10 min from TN border...

----------


## Falconsmith

I'm from GA but in school in Athens, TN.

----------


## XzX_Patrick_XzX

Im North An Hour From Knoxville Just Across The Line In Kentucky.

----------


## Tony4snakes

Clarksville in the house.

----------


## mdfreak2

Maynardville TN here just north of knoxville whats happening people :Very Happy:

----------


## mrSocks

> I have a friend that just moved to TN (Sieverville sp??...just outside of Pigeon Forge).  Do you guys know anyone local that breeds/sells mice?  Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!


Pet Supplies Plus sells feeder mice for 1.59 a piece here in Knoxville just ****s Sporting Goods, and there is a company beside West Town mall calls Fins & Skinz. I have been there many times and wandered around. Im not sure if he was the owner or what but he kind of help us out on our set up and everything. Great group of people there.

----------


## RaltsXIV

Old thread.  :Very Happy:  for the heck of it im in knoxville

----------


## foxoftherose

Thread necro! 
I'm about forty five minutes south of the border in Alabama, and would love to meet some of you guys.
And, mrSocks, my grandmother is from Lenoir City. It's gorgeous up there, isn't it?

----------


## BWyant

Huntsville, AL here.

Any shows near the TN/AL border? Or heck, what's up with the Nashville shows?

----------


## mrSocks

> Thread necro! 
> I'm about forty five minutes south of the border in Alabama, and would love to meet some of you guys.
> And, mrSocks, my grandmother is from Lenoir City. It's gorgeous up there, isn't it?


Yea, we live closer to Friendsville over the dam, a lot of beautiful farm land.

----------


## snowcolt

> I am in Columbia as well.  Moved here about two months ago.


AL here. right at the state line. i did buy my car in columbia. i live about an hour from there.  :Good Job: 





> Huntsville, AL here.
> 
> Any shows near the TN/AL border? Or heck, what's up with the Nashville shows?


no shows this way  :Mad:

----------


## RaltsXIV

First show was in franklin not too long ago. It was a huge success

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-07-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> Old thread.  for the heck of it im in knoxville


30 minutes outside nashville. murfreesboro, tn to be exact. lil sis goes to UT so im up in knoxville every once in a while to party it up.  :Dancin' Banana:  lol

----------


## mrSocks

I know this is completely outlandish but does anyone have a frozen large rat I could buy. I want to try and switch to FT cause it a lot easier to buy one, and I dont want to have 25 frozen rats in my freezer for no reason. So if someone around Lenoir city has a rat I could buy off of you I would greatly appreciate it!

----------


## ktaylor89

I'm in GA about 15 min from chatttanooga! After nursing school in a year and a half we are headed towards seveirville!!

----------


## swolek

Old thread but was wondering who here is still active and in TN  :Smile: . I'm in Murfreesboro.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-07-2013)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

I'm in Nashville, TN  :Smile:  born and raised! Went to my first repticon in Franklin and as RaltsXIV said it was a Big success!! I just went to go and to see all of the beautiful snakes and morphs that I've never seen in person. It was a ton of fun! If I had money I would've gone home with a car full of snakes lol. But definitely going to sub this thread so I'll now where my closest fellow herpers are  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## John Marker

I live in Franklin, about 30 minutes south of Nashville.  My collection centers around piebalds.

John

----------


## Physician&Snakes

> 30 minutes outside nashville. murfreesboro, tn to be exact. lil sis goes to UT so im up in knoxville every once in a while to party it up.  lol


 Undergrad UTK over here too, think you could set me up?  :Good Job:

----------


## rascal_rascal_99

Manchester here...last I looked Nashville repticon was still not on the calendar for 2014, chattanooga is and there is also the KRE reptile show that comes to Bowling Green KY several times a year, the next one coming up is early december...I heard something about it being free admission, not sure about that, or if it's free with a childs toy donation for the christmas toy drive the show promoters do for needy children.

----------


## swolek

> Manchester here...last I looked Nashville repticon was still not on the calendar for 2014, chattanooga is and there is also the KRE reptile show that comes to Bowling Green KY several times a year, the next one coming up is early december...I heard something about it being free admission, not sure about that, or if it's free with a childs toy donation for the christmas toy drive the show promoters do for needy children.


  I went to the most recent Nashville Repticon. A little small but still very fun  :Smile: . I was thinking about heading to the KRE show, do you know how big it is? I've only lived in TN for a year so I'm not familiar with all the shows yet.

----------


## rascal_rascal_99

> I went to the most recent Nashville Repticon. A little small but still very fun . I was thinking about heading to the KRE show, do you know how big it is? I've only lived in TN for a year so I'm not familiar with all the shows yet.



I was vending it, was all the way in the back corner with ball pythons, sand boas, spotted pythons and womas...I plan to vend the KRE show december 7th also. The KRE BG show tends to be small, maybe half the size of the Nashville show, but there is usually some really nice quality stuff there...and it's not far for you. I would suggest making the drive to see it for yourself once at least. I do know the show promoters are stepping back from reptile shows to focus on other events so it will be someone new taking it over for 2014. We'll just have to wait and see if that actually changes it next year either for the better or worse.

----------


## TerrieL

It is an old thread, but I am in Knoxville so I guess there are still a few Tennesseans around

----------


## swolek

> I was vending it, was all the way in the back corner with ball pythons, sand boas, spotted pythons and womas...I plan to vend the KRE show december 7th also. The KRE BG show tends to be small, maybe half the size of the Nashville show, but there is usually some really nice quality stuff there...and it's not far for you. I would suggest making the drive to see it for yourself once at least. I do know the show promoters are stepping back from reptile shows to focus on other events so it will be someone new taking it over for 2014. We'll just have to wait and see if that actually changes it next year either for the better or worse.


Oh, I probably talked to you, then, since you had sand boas :p.

Hmm, I might have to take the trip to the KRE. Thanks!

----------


## PhillyBoyInTN

Bump for active TN folks....

----------

